# Auntie Deb and the babies



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

A little while ago, even Chance was suckered by this mob. He somehow neglected his bully stick for a few seconds and a <strike>thief</strike> baby took off with it with a couple siblings running interferance. They apparently work in packs... I guess you could say that one had Chance's ear...but in this case, he /she DID have Chance's ear... and was hanging on for dear life... luckily Chance got away and as best I can tell, still has all his body parts.

These spawns which came out of Snowy's tummy must be the offspring of the devil himself...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> These spawns which came out of Snowy's tummy must be the offspring of the devil himself...[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You should install one of those spy cams so we can all watch the babies with Deb. I'll kick in for it. That would be worth the price of admission!!

PS - how about some new pictures, Granddaddy??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> QUOTE





> These spawns which came out of Snowy's tummy must be the offspring of the devil himself...[/B]


PS - how about some new pictures, Granddaddy??
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't reach the camera from my safe perch on the back of the sofa...




okie dokie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha! Oh I know exactly how you and your family feel!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahaha ~ Sounds just like Winter, keeping "cover" on the couch. He does the same thing. He keeps an eye on Henry, as he knows Henry is not able to get on the couch himself. Once Henry, and I, go in the kitchen to change his belly band, Winter jumps down, pees very quickly, grabs a bite, and takes it up to the sofa to enjoy. Well Henry caught on, so while changing his pants, he will quickly run around the corner to make sure Winter is not eating, or drinking. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


I would say, "poor Winter", but he starts the trouble. So he doesn't starve to death, I put Henry and Billy upstairs to investigate what Lulu has been up to, they enjoy snooping around up there. And Winter enjoys eating, without running off with the food. 

Just for the record, Billy and Henry, have their own room while I'm not home, so Winter has free run, with the girls. It's comical when I get home, though. 

So YIPEEEEEEE!!!! I can't wait for the pups!!! I can't wait for "Beer Belly". I sure hope he likes Coors Lite, and Margaritas!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Steve and Peg, I am truly excited for the pups. You have no idea. I'm already prepared for them. I have a lovely, safe, area for them. They are going to have a blast. I'm going to have a blast!! I'm curious how my "mother hen" Joplin, will act. She took on LBB with no problem. Of course, she can't stand him now, but that's another story. ~ LOL

This is truly bringing a smile to my face :biggrin: 

P.S.....I may be on the forum screaming for help. If so, please dial 911 :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> P.S.....I may be on the forum screaming for help. If so, please dial 911 :smtease: :smtease:[/B]


You know what rhymes with "Nine", don't you? (As in Nine One One). You forgot something when you mentioned Coors Light and Margaritas. I'm surprised at you, my friend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see now. Hmmmmmm, fine, canine, dine, line, mine, pine, vine. Holy Smokes!! WINE!!!

Yipeee!! I hope "Beer Gut" likes wine!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I think Beer Gut is a pork rind and Bud guy. Just my two cents worth. :w00t: :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490082
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see now. Hmmmmmm, fine, canine, dine, line, mine, pine, vine. Holy Smokes!! WINE!!!

Yipeee!! I hope "Beer Gut" likes wine!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I think Beer Gut is a pork rind and Bud guy. Just my two cents worth. :w00t: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Another Holy Smokes!! I didn't add "rind" to my rhyme :smrofl: 

But hey, "Beer Gut", and I, can certainly do Pork Rinds, but NOT Bud. So don't PUSH it "Beer Gut" Boy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang, I live in the wrong section of the country! I want to babysit the puppies! :smmadder: Deb...I can't wait to hear all about your puppy sitting days!! If you are overwhelmed, I can always hop on a plane. Course I'd have to bring Zoe & Jett with me. But heck, since you already have like 30 dogs, 2 more are no big deal!! :smtease:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hahaha! Oh I know exactly how you and your family feel!!![/B]



Have you found the "OFF" switch ...yet? :biggrin: :smpullhair: 

They have grown, gotten so much stronger, and picked up so many behaviors just over the last couple of weeks. It is just beyond amazing to Peg and I. Three weeks ago, they slept all the time... Now if they actually slept... we would get down on our hands and knees and say a thank you prayer...

Chance loves 'em... because he is hyper too and they just love to rough house with him. They have mostly been going at it straight since I got home at ~4:45.

Rocky and Max are exhausted right now... and all they have done is watch them and growl occassionally. Snowy... I have no idea where she has hidden. I saw her rip through here a while ago with multiple babies hot on her tail. Apparently she got away some place and is in hiding as I do not see her and the babies are still wrestling with each other and Chance.

I walked into the office a while ago... I thought perhaps it had snowed in there as there was white fluffy stuff and was sort of drifted into piles. It turns out that Peg left a partially full box of tissues within their range... so much for that... :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> hahaha ~ Sounds just like Winter, keeping "cover" on the couch. He does the same thing. He keeps an eye on Henry, as he knows Henry is not able to get on the couch himself. Once Henry, and I, go in the kitchen to change his belly band, Winter jumps down, pees very quickly, grabs a bite, and takes it up to the sofa to enjoy. Well Henry caught on, so while changing his pants, he will quickly run around the corner to make sure Winter is not eating, or drinking. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> I would say, "poor Winter", but he starts the trouble. So he doesn't starve to death, I put Henry and Billy upstairs to investigate what Lulu has been up to, they enjoy snooping around up there. And Winter enjoys eating, without running off with the food.
> ...


I want to come and see the babies I helped birth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> A little while ago, even Chance was suckered by this mob. He somehow neglected his bully stick for a few seconds and a <strike>thief</strike> baby took off with it with a couple siblings running interferance. They apparently work in packs... I guess you could say that one had Chance's ear...but in this case, he /she DID have Chance's ear... and was hanging on for dear life... luckily Chance got away and as best I can tell, still has all his body parts.
> 
> These spawns which came out of Snowy's tummy must be the offspring of the devil himself...[/B]


This post really made me laugh! Have fun Deb! I wish I lived closer; I would gladly volunteer to puppy sit! I could use more chaos in my life! :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490024
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... you gotta buy your tickets first for "The Great 2007 Puppy Christmas Tour" :smheat: coming to Southern Ca soon!!!


Maybe I should have been a promoter... :w00t:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I am just trying to picture the chaos in Steve's and Peg's house :HistericalSmiley: I cannot begin to imagine yet I know, when Koko came home we wondered what we were thinking :blink: Gary often calls him the puppy from heck, he was into everything. To have that four fold would definately send me to the bottle, any bottle that contained a soothing liquid to calm my nerves. Don't get me wrong, we have survived Koko, but only just, and we adore him, he has quietened down emmensely to the point where we have managed to pull all the fences and gates down around the living room.
Now Deb, I can just picture your Christmas, one you will always remember I am sure, with the four terrors and all the rest of the gang, one thing for sure is you are going to be kept very busy or very drunk :HistericalSmiley: 
Aside from all that I think you will have a blast, if things were a little different in our household right now I would also volunteer to hop on a plane and come help you throw back a few toddies and enjoy the turmoil but alas I have to stay home here and look after my three boys, Scooby, Koko and Gary who is on the not too great list at the moment, and needs me here.
All I can say is have a wonderful time Deb with all the babies


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Dang, I live in the wrong section of the country! I want to babysit the puppies! :smmadder: Deb...I can't wait to hear all about your puppy sitting days!! If you are overwhelmed, I can always hop on a plane. Course I'd have to bring Zoe & Jett with me. But heck, since you already have like 30 dogs, 2 more are no big deal!! :smtease:[/B]



I think she is down to 29 or maybe 28 now... :smpullhair:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What's all the rucus about anyway? Wine, margaritas and puppies? All my favorite things! Give me directions, I'm coming!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> What's all the rucus about anyway? Wine, margaritas and puppies? All my favorite things! Give me directions, I'm coming![/B]


 :chili: :chili: Christmas at Deb's!! Yahoo!! Steve & Peg, are you sure you want to go out of town? Maybe just all get together at Deb's!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh boy!!! I can't wait to hear all the tales about all the "tails' running about Deb's house when all the kids arrive!!! if anyone can handle all this Deb can!!! LOL I sure would love to be a 'fly on the wall" LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490217
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Crystal, we can stay Steve and Peg's - they won't be home.....I'll bring limes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just to give Deb a small taste of the chaos she is in for...

Chance loves these little guys now. They have leared doggy manners well enough to know when to show submission and when to back off at bit. As a result, he just loves them and is playing with them all the time.










The next couple pictures are Murphy. All the pups got a little trim today by our groomer, the fabulous Jessica from "A Natural Pet". she trimmed their nails and trimmed the hair away from their faces and and away from "other key areas"... :w00t: 












This second one of Murph came out much better... Anyone looking for a little tounge action...


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> This second one of Murph came out much better... Anyone looking for a little tounge action...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh....so jealous. Puppy breath and so beautiful. Look at how dark his pigment is already too. C'mon Crystal, if we pack up the car now, we can make it to California by Christmas!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Any picture with Chance in it is a good picture. I'm just sayin'.

Murph could lick my face senseless with that cute little tongue. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I'm curious how my "mother hen" Joplin, will act. She took on LBB with no problem. Of course, she can't stand him now, but that's another story. ~ LOL[/B]


That was before Joppy knew LBB was staying :HistericalSmiley: she was using her "southern" manners and being nice to him.....but then he stayed :smrofl: She may be more "cold shouldered" with the next house guests :smrofl: She will be afraid they might stay too :smhelp:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: I know, huh. Other than Snowy and Gordo, she hasn't seen one yet, who hasn't stayed, for at least 2-months. And has witnessed many staying for YEARS!!

Yep, she does show her Southern Manners. She is from So Cal. :HistericalSmiley: 

Bless her Southern heart, she thinks she's from the South.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh gosh they are just getting cuter and cuter every day!! Steve, I'm going to be standing by with the kleenex box for you and Peg when they are ready to go to their fur-ever homes. You complain now...but we all know how much you are LOVING these little guys! And Deb, dang girl, I don't think I could even trust myself to have them for just a little bit.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, the kids are with Auntie right now...  

They had a great trip over. We brought both carriers and had 2 in each. Except for Murph... who wanted to be up front where the action is, everyone was content to sleep in the carriers most of the way. Murph did want to stop once and he nicely let us know he had to do his "business". But there was absolutely no car sickness and no potty accidents over about a 6 to 7 hour car trip. Pretty good for babies, in my opinion.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pretty good? I'd say FANTASTIC! Come on, fess up...you miss 'em all ready! LOL OK Auntie Deb...let's hear the stories!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad the babies made the journey without any mishaps. Aunt Deb, enjoy your vistors and a Merry Christmas to all of the fluffies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG that photo of Murphy is so adorable!!! :wub:


----------

